# X-Men 3!!!



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

It's almost here! Can't wait to see it! The trailers look EXCELLENT. Anyone else excited about this?


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> It's almost here! Can't wait to see it! The trailers look EXCELLENT. Anyone else excited about this?


 
Absolutely!!  Wolverine is my favorite!  It's a blade thing.


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Absolutely!! Wolverine is my favorite! It's a blade thing.


 
For some reason I was thinking you would be a Colossus fan. In one of the clips I saw he throws Wolverine ala 'fastball special' at a Sentinel. VERY good stuff.


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2006)

link to trailer?


----------



## Drac (May 3, 2006)

I can't wait either...I hear the Beast is in it..I want to see how they portray him...


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> link to trailer?


 
Here's a link to a teaser and the trailer: http://www.jurassicpunk.com/movies/x-men3.shtml

Can't remember where I found the clip that has Wolverine fighting the Sentinel. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Blindside (May 3, 2006)

I'm concerned about Brian Singer not directing this one, I thought he nailed the moods in the first two movies, particularly the adolescent roles (Rogue dealing with her powers, Drake's "coming out" scene).  

I'm also a bit worried that the number of characters is getting too big, but that being said, I would like to see less emphasis on Wolverine and more on other members of the team, though that won't happen. 

Lamont


----------



## stickarts (May 3, 2006)

I am looking forward to it!


----------



## terryl965 (May 3, 2006)

Absolutely it should be agreat movie all in all.
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (May 3, 2006)

I'm eager to see the new X-Men movie, though I'm still mad about Rogue NOT flying!  At least Storm looks like she has a lot more to do this time around...


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I'm eager to see the new X-Men movie, though I'm still mad about Rogue NOT flying! At least Storm looks like she has a lot more to do this time around...


 
I hear ya. I miss the uber-strength she had in the comics too. I can see where that part of the storyline was probably a bit messy though... stealing... Ms. Marvel's powers (is that who it was? I forget), having Mystique be her stepmom, etc.

But who knows? Maybe it's still coming. In part of the clip they show Rogue looking a bit miffed cause Bobby's with Shadowcat. Pyro defected to the 'darkside' and joined Magneto and Co. Perhaps Rogue will too.


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> For some reason I was thinking you would be a Colossus fan.


 
Really, Denny?  What ever would have given you that idea?  :whip:


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Really, Denny? What ever would have given you that idea?  :whip:


 
I don't know.... a big strong dude made out of metal... how can you find fault with that?


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> I don't know.... a big strong dude made out of metal... how can you find fault with that?


 
Who?....Little 'ole me?! (wink)  :lfao:


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)

Is Halle Berry still storm? I thought I heard that she was not going to do it because it didn't focus on her character.


----------



## Henderson (May 4, 2006)

She was in the trailer I saw!  yeah!


----------



## Swordlady (May 4, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Is Halle Berry still storm? I thought I heard that she was not going to do it because it didn't focus on her character.



Yup.  Halle Berry is still Storm.  I still wish that Angela Bassett didn't turn down that role.  Apparently, they approached Bassett first, and she said no.  Source: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120903/trivia

Angela Bassett would've been a MUCH better Storm, IMHO.  Halle Berry doesn't quite exude the commanding presence Storm has in the comics.  She's also too short.  I was extremely annoyed at how she was tossed around like a bag of potatoes in the first X-Men movie - accompanied by THE worst line ever said in ANY movie:

"Do you know what happens when a toad gets struck by lightning?  The same thing as everything else!"

My friend and I groaned loudly when she said that.  Wasn't remotely witty or funny.


----------



## green meanie (May 4, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> My friend and I groaned loudly when she said that. Wasn't remotely witty or funny.


 
Yeah. That was just... yeah.


----------



## MMAfighter (May 9, 2006)

I hear the sentinals are suppose to make an appearance


----------



## Sagat (May 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I was extremely annoyed at how she was tossed around like a bag of potatoes in the first X-Men movie - accompanied by THE worst line ever said in ANY movie:
> 
> "Do you know what happens when a toad gets struck by lightning? The same thing as everything else!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Swordlady (May 9, 2006)

Sagat said:
			
		

> And it's not as if she was fighting one of the really strong mutants either.
> 
> I was also really shocked when I heard that line, you said it best Swordlady...........Quote - THE worst line ever said in ANY movie



Yeah...where is that worst movie lines thread...?  *Rummages around the forum*

Edited to add: There's a worst movies thread, but not one for worst lines.  Hmm...


----------



## Kreth (May 9, 2006)

Sagat said:
			
		

> I was also really shocked when I heard that line, you said it best Swordlady...........Quote - THE worst line ever said in ANY movie


I disagree, an example off the top of my head from The Crow, just before T-Bird's death. T-Bird's car going flying past two cops sitting in their car on a coffee break. One of the cops dumps his coffee all over himself and yells, "What the crap?!" Note: this is not from the edited-for-TV version, just a really dorky line.


----------



## green meanie (May 9, 2006)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> I hear the sentinals are suppose to make an appearance


 
Yep. I saw a clip where Colossus throws Wolverine at one ala 'the fastball special' and he takes its head off.


----------



## OUMoose (May 28, 2006)

Just saw this last night.  Let me just say, after reading the comics as a kid, I was more than a little disappointed in how they tried to wrap things up so fast at the end.  

SPOILER ALERT!!!!  STOP READING NOW IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW!!!












Yes, there was a Sentinel for about 30 seconds in the Danger Room, which got punked out quick.  The fastball special was funny, but I don't remember all of the mutants being able to share their powers through touch.  (read: stretch)
Cyclops: dead, first 10 minutes.
Prof X: dead, first 30 minutes.
Jean Grey: dead
Mystique: "cured", so more or less, dead.
Magneto: "cured", so more or less, dead. (though hinted at the end of the movie that it wasn't so).
Rogue: "cured", so more or less, dead.
No Gambit as was hinted at.
No Nightcrawler, though when you see the big battle at the end, apparently his teleportation mutation is not "unique".
Iceman vs. Pyro - gimmicky.  Had the potential to be a good fight scene.
Archangel?  Well, there's some fluff (forgive the pun).  The only reason he was in the movie at all was to save his father at the end, which was cheap.  Where's Apocalypse??!?
Good god, who thought it was a good idea to bring in Sewer Urchin from the Tick?  *sighs* (if you see it, you'll know who i'm talking about).
Ummmmm... Correct me if I'm wrong, but Juggernaut was not a mutant, right?  He had a magical talisman that gave him his powers, and had to wear the big helmet so Prof. X couldn't mind control him (a la Magneto's helm).  So how did "leech" take his powers away?
WTH is up with Logan too?  What happened to the outcast buttkicking loner that we all know and love?  When did he develop this leadership streak?  Thought that was Storm's job?
Then there's the whole basis of the Phoenix storyline....  *sighs heavily*
I'll give credit where credit is due.  Kelsey Grammer pulled off Hank McCoy's character pretty well.  Of course, Patrick Stewart and Ian McKellen pulled off their roles splendidly, though Stewart's performance did waver a little when he was "restoring the psychic blocks to restrain the phoenix".  

All in all, I'll probably buy the DVD just to have all 3 movies, but I doubt it will be in any danger of wearing out...


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 28, 2006)

I saw the movie on friday night! it was a good movie I liked it if you liked the other ones you will like this movie. the only thing is that gambit was never in any of the movies? why


----------



## barriecusvein (May 28, 2006)

i thought it was pretty good as a basic action and explosion film. though there was very little character development. some things really did disappoint though:

SPOILERS BELOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (highlight them)

colossus hardly did anything, i so wanted a colossus vs juggernaut battle.

there was no apocalypse and no gambit.

angel was just...rubbish.

wolverine as some caring father figure? wtf!

as above, the iceman vs pyro fight was way to cheesy, could have been awesome.

there were more little things but thats all i can think of right now


----------



## AceHBK (May 29, 2006)

Someone explain to me why they didnt say that Juggernaut & Prof. X were brothers???  In the comics they are brothers.  In the movie they dont even know each other.

I agree with both people's opinions of this.

NO GAMBIT????  Van Damme coulda had a come back!!


----------



## green meanie (May 29, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> NO GAMBIT???? Van Damme coulda had a come back!!


 
:rofl:


----------



## OUMoose (May 29, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> NO GAMBIT???? Van Damme coulda had a come back!!


 
After everything else bad in that movie, I think I would have walked out if Van Damme showed up.


----------



## Kane (May 29, 2006)

Just saw the movie;

SPOILER PREDICTION BELOW;

It looks like Magneto has some of his power, if not all his power left at the end of the movie and I think I know why.

You know how when you try to cure a disease with anti-biotics that there is a chance one of the bacteria mutating causing it can survive and reproduce? I think magneto was one of those mutations. He survived and according to the laws of evolution/nature, he was chosen to reproduce. Obviously he would use his powers for the same thing later on I think.

I think this is the plot for the next movie.

What do you think?


----------



## OUMoose (May 29, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> Just saw the movie;
> 
> SPOILER PREDICTION BELOW;
> 
> ...


 
I think (read: hope) there won't be a "next" movie.  Unless they break into the Mr. Sinister, Apocalypse, or Cable/Bishop storylines, there's not enough characters left even if they combine the Xmen and brotherhood of mutants.  Well, unless they bring Prof. X back as Onslaught or something (oh... he didn't reeeeeeeeealy get vaporized by the dark phoenix *rolls eyes*)...


----------



## barriecusvein (May 30, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I think (read: hope) there won't be a "next" movie.  Unless they break into the Mr. Sinister, Apocalypse, or Cable/Bishop storylines, there's not enough characters left even if they combine the Xmen and brotherhood of mutants.  Well, unless they bring Prof. X back as Onslaught or something (oh... he didn't reeeeeeeeealy get vaporized by the dark phoenix *rolls eyes*)...



im no x-men expert but arent there a load of stories in the comics that involve time travel? they could use that as an excuse to bring back a bunch of characters.

i agree kind of with the whole magneto regaining his powers thing as well. ridiculous biology aside, they put that scene in so they could make another movie if they wanted to.


----------



## AceHBK (May 30, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I think (read: hope) there won't be a "next" movie. Unless they break into the Mr. Sinister, Apocalypse, or Cable/Bishop storylines, there's not enough characters left even if they combine the Xmen and brotherhood of mutants. Well, unless they bring Prof. X back as Onslaught or something *(oh... he didn't reeeeeeeeealy get vaporized by the dark phoenix *rolls eyes*)...[/*quote]
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!!
> Yeah there will be no more X-Men.
> ...


----------



## matt.m (May 30, 2006)

Yes Halle Berry is still Storm.  By the way, did anyone see it this weekend.  A friend of mine did and said it was good.  I am wanting extra opinions as well.

Who is looking forward to the Superman film besides me?


----------



## AceHBK (May 30, 2006)

I would have preferred Angel Basset over Halle Berry in the film as Storm.  A better actress by far with less of the hassle Berry brings with her.

Im not.  I am a Tom Welling fan and to not have him star as Superman on the big screen is a let down.  If the studios could wait one more year until Smallville ends, they would have a great way to start off the new franchise.


----------



## OUMoose (May 30, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Who is looking forward to the Superman film besides me?


I am, mostly out of curiosity.  I'm a pretty big Gene Hackman fan, and I didn't think anyone could pull off Lex Luthor as well as he could.  However, from the previews, I may have been wrong, as Kevin Spacey is awesome too. 

The fact they're reusing the Brando material as well is a nice touch.  I'm sure I'll be there to see it.

Then again, I'm also curious to see how Nicholas Cage is going to pull off a solid Ghost Rider...


----------



## AceHBK (May 30, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Then again, I'm also curious to see how Nicholas Cage is going to pull off a solid Ghost Rider...


 
same here. Trailer looked awesome


----------



## Henderson (Jun 6, 2006)

^^^^------------How's that Denny?



			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> For some reason I was thinking you would be a Colossus fan.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> ^^^^------------How's that Denny?


 
hehe. Nice.


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 6, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> ^^^^------------How's that Denny?


 
I dont get it


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Saw the movie last weekend.

Not bad, I was entertained.

Just don't forget to wait in the theater, to after the credits, for the little something special they show at the end :wink1:


----------



## green meanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Just don't forget to wait in the theater, to after the credits, for the little something special they show at the end :wink1:


 
Crap! I missed it! What was it?


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 6, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Crap! I missed it! What was it?


I'm guessing he's referring to the clip at the end with the guy hooked up to life support mentioned earlier in the movie and Moira hearing Xavier's voice, suggesting he transferred his consiousness into the coma patient before he died (though apparently the ethical dilemma he talked about earier is thrown out the window in that case).


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't want to ruin it for anyone.

But, remember when Professor Xavier was teaching a class and he showed them a man in the bed with no brain function, but was otherwise in perfect health.

And, remember what happend to the professor when he confronted Phoenix.

Hmmmmm.

It has something to do with those. :ultracool


Ok. I give.

The man wakes up and says hi to the nurse....with Professor Xavier's voice.

All in all, maybe 5 seconds of video at the end.

(OUMoose) you beat me to it....I type slooooow.


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 11, 2006)

It really needs to be the last stand and no more movies after this but we all know dude to the huge box office draw they will have another one and mark my words...this is where the franchise will go to hell.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone catch the R. Lee Ermey cameo?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2006)

While I loved the first two X-Men movies this one really was lacking.
The plot seemed to jump around a little two much and several things just did not work for me.  I hope they actually have another one because I would be really, really disapointed if this is it!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't remember the guy in the bed waking up after the credits ... but I do remember Magneto working back his powers on a chess board in a park.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 12, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Anyone catch the R. Lee Ermey cameo?


Yup, when all the troops were turning in their weapons for the "plastic" ones.    Moreover, were you suprised?


----------



## Kreth (Jun 13, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Yup, when all the troops were turning in their weapons for the "plastic" ones.  Moreover, were you suprised?


Not really. I just thought it was a cool little touch...


----------

